# La luna splende?



## Alxmrphi

Ciao a tutti,

Una domanda facilissima per voi.
Se _il sole_ *splende*, cosa fa la luna? La luna anche _splende_? oppure_ brilla _invece?

Ho trovato dei risultati per _'la luna splende'_ ma ho qualcosa in mente che mi dice che si usa anche_ brillare_, ma non sono sicuro se questo viene dallo spagnolo, una lingua che studiavo un po' di tempo fa.

Se c'è un sacco di verbi che si può usare, quale verbo si usa in generale? Che combinazione suona meglio?

Grazie!


----------



## W-C.ch_Papier_Toilette

Direi "brilla"!


----------



## ursu-lab

Anch'io direi "la luna brilla" (di luce riflessa).


----------



## effeundici

Io dico _splendere_ e brillare mi sembra proprio sbagliato perché, come riportano più dizionari, contiene la nozione di luce tremula. Cosa che non è vera per la luna viste le notevoli dimensioni (la luce delle stelle, infatti, essendo praticamente puntiforme è in qualche modo resa variabile dal passaggio nell'atmosfera)

Tra l'altro riporto la definizione http://dizionario-italiano.it/.

_brillare=splendere di luce viva e *tremula*_

Perciò, secondo me, la luna splende e le stelle brillano (se viste dallo spazio splendono anche le stelle).

Questo giusto per essere un po' pedanti. In realtà secondo me i termini sono un po' intercambiabili.


----------



## Anaiss

Anche il sole può _brillare _però.
E sembra che batta _splendere _in frequenza: il sole brilla vs. il sole splende


----------



## tartalaura

Io direi 'risplende'.
Sono d'accordo con effeundici, le stelle brillano e anche il sole brilla proprio perchè è una stella...


----------



## infinite sadness

Il sole brilla di luce propria, la luna brilla di luce riflessa.


----------



## elena73

effeundici said:


> la luna splende e le stelle brillano


Anche io li uso così (ma credo che sia soprattutto una questione di gusto personale.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Allora:

Il sole splende
Il sole brilla

La luna splende
La luna brilla (di luce riflessiva) (alcune persona la usano ma altri non ne sono d'accordo)

Le stelle brillano.

Tutto qui  ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Io non sono d'accordo con quelli che non sono d'accordo, perché le parole non seguono le leggi della fisica.
Inoltre, posso immaginare che le discussioni che esistono tra gli spagnoli siano del tutto identiche a quelle che si fanno tra gli italiani.


----------



## Anaiss

Alxmrphi said:


> Allora:
> 
> Il sole splende
> Il sole brilla
> 
> La luna splende
> La luna brilla (di luce* riflessiva)* (alcune persona la usano ma altri non ne sono d'accordo)
> 
> Le stelle brillano.
> 
> Tutto qui  ?



Attenzione, è luce riflessa. 
Comunque sì, concordo con chi dice che è questione di gusto. Forse splendere suggerisce l'idea di una luce più intensa, ma in fin dei conti si può usare allo stesso modo.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Brillare" si usa anche con gli "occhi", che, fino a prova contraria, non hanno incorporata una lampadina e non emettono nemmeno una luce "tremula". Insomma, direi proprio che è solo questioni di gusti.

Brillare, risplendere, splendere, rifulgere, ecc. 

Se dovessimo applicare alla lettera il significato di tutti questi verbi, saremmo costretti a dire "la luna riflette la luce del sole ma non sempre: dipende dall'assenza o meno di allineamento tra Sole, Terra e Luna.". Per non parlare degli occhi... 

Che tristezza, no?


----------



## effeundici

Secondo me invece gli occhi emettono (riflettendola) una luce tremula. Specialmente quando sono ben spalancati per la contentezza. Ecco perché si dice: _gli brillavano gli occhi dalla contentezza_



ursu-lab said:


> "Brillare" si usa anche con gli "occhi", che, fino a prova contraria, non hanno incorporata una lampadina e non emettono nemmeno una luce "tremula". Insomma, direi proprio che è solo questioni di gusti.
> 
> Brillare, risplendere, splendere, rifulgere, ecc.
> 
> Se dovessimo applicare alla lettera il significato di tutti questi verbi, saremmo costretti a dire "la luna riflette la luce del sole ma non sempre: dipende dall'assenza o meno di allineamento tra Sole, Terra e Luna.". Per non parlare degli occhi...
> 
> Che tristezza, no?


----------



## ursu-lab

Di solito, quando uno ride, per una questione di muscoli facciali, gli occhi tendono a chiudersi (le labbra si sollevano, le guance si alzano e gli occhi, automaticamente, si stringono: fa' una prova se non mi credi). 
Gli occhi si spalancano per la sorpresa (positiva o per lo spavento), con la bocca aperta, il mento verso il basso, si stirano i muscoli laterali del viso e gli occhi si aprono al massimo (fa' un altra prova).

Gli occhi potrebbero brillare quando sono particolarmente umidi (di lacrime) e riflettono meglio la luce esterna, per es. di commozione. La "luce" della contentezza è qualcosa di intangibile, è un segno di vitalità che emette l'insieme dello sguardo e la mimica facciale di una persona, non una luce vera e propria.


----------



## effeundici

Può essere, allora in questo caso sarebbe un uso figurato.

Rimango dell'idea (supportata dai dizionari) che al brillare sia associata una luce "non fissa" tipica appunto delle stelle e non della luna.

Poi, ovviamente, sono soltanto sfumature. 



ursu-lab said:


> Di solito, quando uno ride, per una questione di muscoli facciali, gli occhi tendono a chiudersi (le labbra si sollevano, le guance si alzano e gli occhi, automaticamente, si stringono: fa' una prova se non mi credi).
> Gli occhi si spalancano per la sorpresa (positiva o per lo spavento), con la bocca aperta, il mento verso il basso, si stirano i muscoli laterali del viso e gli occhi si aprono al massimo (fa' un altra prova).
> 
> Gli occhi potrebbero brillare quando sono particolarmente umidi (di lacrime) e riflettono meglio la luce esterna, per es. di commozione. La "luce" della contentezza è qualcosa di intangibile, è un segno di vitalità che emette l'insieme dello sguardo e la mimica facciale di una persona, non una luce vera e propria.


----------



## ursu-lab

effeundici said:


> Può essere, allora in questo caso sarebbe un uso figurato.
> 
> Rimango dell'idea (supportata dai dizionari) che al brillare sia associata una luce "non fissa" tipica appunto delle stelle e non della luna.
> 
> Poi, ovviamente, sono soltanto sfumature.



Il fatto è che nei dizionari italiani non esiste alcun verbo che, con una sola parola, significhi "risplendere di luce riflessa".

Direi che, trattandosi di sfumature, tutti e tre i verbi (splendere, risplendere, brillare) sono validi, a seconda dell'intensità della luce.

Definizione di splendere:
*1* avere, emanare luce intensa; brillare, raggiare (anche _fig_.): _il sole splende in cielo_; _i suoi occhi splendevano di gioia_ 

Definizione di risplendere:
*1* avere, mandare splendore; *brillare*: _le stelle risplendono_; _la piazza risplendeva di luci_ 

Dal Treccani "risplendere":
*1.* *a.* *Mandare splendore: la luna risplende nel cielo; *_Sirio è la stella che risplende di più_; _E tu onore di pianti_, _Ettore_, _avrai_ ... _finché il Sole Risplenderà su le sciagure umane_ (Foscolo); _le maniglie lucidate risplendevano come l’oro_. In usi fig.: _guarda come le risplende il viso!_; _i suoi occhi risplendevano come due stelle_. *b.* *Essere illuminato di luce forte e vivida:* _l’orizzonte risplendeva di lampi_; _le vie risplendono di insegne al neon_; _Di tante fiamme tutta risplendea L’ottava bolgia_ (Dante)

L'unico dei tre verbi con una connotazione "passiva" (1b) è risplendere. Ma sinceramente credo che "la luna risplende" sia, dei tre, proprio il meno usato.


----------



## effeundici

Guarda non mi convinci, brillare secondo l'hoepli è.

_Splendere *scintillando*_

Brillare è uno splendere con un qualcosa in più, secondo me tipico delle stelle.


----------



## infinite sadness

effeundici said:


> Secondo me invece gli occhi emettono (riflettendola) una luce tremula. Specialmente quando sono ben spalancati per la contentezza. Ecco perché si dice: _gli brillavano gli occhi dalla contentezza_


Il mio gatto quando si fa buio accende i suoi occhi come due lampadine.


----------



## Ruminante

Salve a tutti,
per me è facile rispondere perchè ho letto tutte le vostre spiegazioni, e voto per "la luna risplende", ho cercato anche in rete, i risultati non mancano e se cercate le tre parole tra virgolette per immagini trovate delle bellissime foto.

p.s. questi giorni c'è la luna piena...

Alxmrphi, 





> Se c'è un sacco di verbi


 è sbagliato, la forma corretta è "se ci sono un sacco di verbi"


----------



## Alxmrphi

> è sbagliato, la forma corretta è "se ci sono un sacco di verbi"



Hmm, interessante.
Non lo sapevo!

Grazie.

p.s. vale anche per altre cose? "_Se ci sono un sacco di scarpe vecchie nella scatola..buttane alcune via_" ecc?


----------



## Ruminante

Dipende se con "un sacco" intendi proprio il sacco, cioè la busta delle scarpe, oppure "tante, molte" (= a lot of). Se significa "molte", allora il verbo va al plurale... capito?


----------



## Ruminante

Ho dimenticato di correggere questo: 


> _buttane alcune via_


Io direi "buttane via alcune" ma è proprio una sottigliezza, non vorrei scoraggiarti...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ruminante said:


> Ho dimenticato di correggere questo:
> 
> Io direi "buttane via alcune" ma è proprio una sottigliezza, non vorrei scoraggiarti...



Questo era il modo in cui l'ho scritto la prima volta, ma considerando il verbo è "buttare via" ho pensato che avrebbe suonato meglio se l'ho scritto così.
Grazie della correzione, anche se è solo una sottigliezza .


----------

